# I have a serious question,



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Is it even possible to complete a lady’s cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?

No, I didn’t really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn’t pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn’t fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can’t keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can’t knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.

So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I believe if you work night and day (well, almost) you can probably finish the cardigan. However, for me, it would put too much pressure/stress on me to do so. I tried to make a baby blanket, sweater, bonnet in a short amount of time--did it--but stressful to do so. Good luck.....you might be a wonder and finish it in time. :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I hate knitting under a deadline.... my sympathies.
All of those things have happened for me.... it's part of the process... 
Remember that this is a hobby and something to enjoy :sm02:


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Depending on your optimism & determination—- yes or no, it’s up to how much time you can dedicate to this project.

For me, I couldn’t do it. Too many other demands of daily life would prevent me from finishing. Plus I can’t read a pattern.

Wish you luck on tackling the task. ????


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

It depends on a couple of things. 1). How fast you knit 2). How much time you can spend knitting on the sweater.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in the same predicament with a poncho I'm knitting. Not a complicated pattern, but been making many mistakes along the way.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sure you *could* do it, the question is, do you really want to? Perhaps you could shift the cardi to a birthday gift, and choose something else, like a cowl or scarf in lovely chunky yarn for the Christmas gift?

Deadlines really ruin knitting for me, in terms of my enjoyment (or lack of).

I've just done the same thing with the Hue Shift Afghan I started for my mom back in October. I really think I could have finished it, but I kept getting derailed by other projects, including 3 hats for the grandkids, and I'm in online retail so this time of year is really hectic. So I found another gift for my mom for Christmas. If I do manage to finish the afghan by Christmas, that'll be great, but if not it'll be for her birthday - July in Texas, an afghan??? Sure, why not. I just don't want it to turn into a misery project.


----------



## mrsknits (Oct 23, 2017)

I am a very fast knitter and I can finish a ladies cardigan in 3 weeks of evenings. I had a surgery on my leg recently so I had to sit with my leg up for a week and I knit all day. I probably could have finished a cardigan but it would have been full time knitting all week. That is alot of stress to put on yourself. If this is a gift, it must be to someone who loves you. I would give them a photo of the sweater in progress and finish it at your normal speed.


----------



## mrsknits (Oct 23, 2017)

I agree. Every time I have a deadline, I get stressed and things go wrong.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

The fastest knitter in the world did not knit continental style and (although I do knit continental style) it might be possible. I think she tucked a needle under an arm. This may only work for simple stockinette. I think she knitted more than a stitch per second, but I may be wrong about that. I guess the only way that could work for you would be to knit the uncalled parts separately and then attach the cabled parts.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I meant uncabled parts. My right arm is wrapped for lymphatic drainage and I'm making a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Don't presurise yourself like that.
One year I didn't manage everything I intended knitting.....so I gave out IOU's. No one complained, and they knew they had a sweater to look forward to.


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

The hurrier you go the behinder you get.My suggestion is to photocopy the finished picture. “Work in Progress”. The mistakes is because you are rushing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think I would stress to get it finished, 

If you can get it done great and if not I would wrap it with a picture of the finished sweater, once opened take it to complete it.

I'm sure it will be appreciated but why get yourself crazy if you just can't get it done in time.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I would write a " sorry, your present will be late" card and then de-stress. Pick it up only when you're calm and put it down the second you start felling tense.This is supposed to be fun, not 'work'.


----------



## Carol y (Mar 11, 2017)

I agree, don't pressure yourself. Take time and do it right- it's when you try to rush that mistakes are made. Knitting is supposed to be a relaxing and destressing. Think of it as Christmas in July who said it had to be the 25 of December.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

It's possible. I sat down once and knit an adult sweater in 26 hours straight. I was knitting it for someone to give as a gift and my travel plans changed pretty drastically giving me just 3 days instead of 10 to get it done. So I cast on and didn't stop until the buttons were sewn on. Of course, I was in my mid-20's so staying awake for that long wasn't a hardship. Also no tendinitis and arthritis. 

It really depends upon how much time you have to dedicate to knitting right now...with all other holiday things, it might not be possible.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Ohhhh ????, I so hoped for more positive answers, but yet I had all those same thoughts myself. I am retired, have no other commitments, so the the days, and nights, can be devoted to this, but I have to take breaks often or my eyes want to close, lol.
My daughter offered to do some of my wrapping for me, none done as yet, so that will relieve some stress. The cardi is for my daughter-in-law, I had her pick out a pattern. I did finish one for my son, her hubby, so thought it would be nice to do one for her as well. I am going to give it my best shot and hope to succeed. I figure two days max for each front, two days for each sleeve, a couple to finish this back. Ambitious, I know, but if I can come close I might make it.
The cable is just a simple braid, so it doesn’t take much, really. There are just so many things to keep track of at once, waist shaping decreases, then bust shaping increases, then more stuff after that, and the cables all at the same time. That’s what will do me in if I am not careful. 
Ok, thank you all for the comments. In my working life I always worked best with a tight deadline, I am so hoping that will apply now.
First goal, finish the back by tomorrow night.
Wish me luck ????


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck with your project. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

To much pressure on yourself. You won’t have time to enjoy the reason for the season and do some nice things for yourself.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd let the recipient know that I'm working on it. My loved ones know that a deadline for a handmade project is often just a hoped for finish date.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

choconut said:


> Ohhhh ????, I so hoped for more positive answers, but yet I had all those same thoughts myself. I am retired, have no other commitments, so the the days, and nights, can be devoted to this, but I have to take breaks often or my eyes want to close, lol.
> My daughter offered to do some of my wrapping for me, none done as yet, so that will relieve some stress. The cardi is for my daughter-in-law, I had her pick out a pattern. I did finish one for my son, her hubby, so thought it would be nice to do one for her as well. I am going to give it my best shot and hope to succeed. I figure two days max for each front, two days for each sleeve, a couple to finish this back. Ambitious, I know, but if I can come close I might make it.
> The cable is just a simple braid, so it doesn't take much, really. There are just so many things to keep track of at once, waist shaping decreases, then bust shaping increases, then more stuff after that, and the cables all at the same time. That's what will do me in if I am not careful.
> Ok, thank you all for the comments. In my working life I always worked best with a tight deadline, I am so hoping that will apply now.
> ...


I think you can do it! I'm on TeamChoconut! GO team GO!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


I've done it, but the pressure to finish was a kill joy for me.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

I could probably not complete it in that short of time; however, a small ball of the yarn and a photo of the pattern with a Work In Progress note might do the trick if it is someone who is willing to wait for the completed item. People understand how life gets in the way of plans. Maybe you can include a photo of what you have done so far so they know it’s not going to take another year!! This would take the pressure off you and that might just result in you being able to complete more than you imagine right now.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I think you can do it! I'm on TeamChoconut! GO team GO!


Me too! Come back by here as you work and I'm sure we'll all cheer you on!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you’re determined to do it, maybe do a large-ish portion and see how long it takes. Extrapolate that out to how many more like-sized pieces it will need to get an estimate of total time needed. Then you can decide if that much time is available without going nuts.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

AuntKnitty said:


> I think you can do it! I'm on TeamChoconut! GO team GO!


Oh I like that, Team Choconut, ð¤£
I kind of feel like that little train from childhood stories, âI think I can, I think I canâ, except âI hope I can, I hope I canâ. Will do my utmost to not let my team down.
I am looking at this as a challenge, will not allow it to stress me out. 
For all the advice about how to handle it if I should not make it, great ideas there, thank you, but great as they are I hope to not have to use them.
I am definitely taking an hour off this evening, gotta watch âOutlanderâ. 
Attaching a photo here to show my project thus far. Looks pathetic doesn't it? You can see part of the pattern photo too.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

choconut said:


> Oh I like that, Team Choconut, Ã°ÂÂ¤Â£
> I kind of feel like that little train from childhood stories, Ã¢ÂÂI think I can, I think I canÃ¢ÂÂ, except Ã¢ÂÂI hope I can, I hope I canÃ¢ÂÂ. Will do my utmost to not let my team down.
> I am looking at this as a challenge, will not allow it to stress me out.
> For all the advice about how to handle it if I should not make it, great ideas there, thank you, but great as they are I hope to not have to use them.
> ...


A better shot of the pattern photo, then back to the needles


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

What you have done looks wonderful actually and it’s a very nice sweater. If it dosen’t have to be mailed, just do your best and you just might make it. If not, sew up what is made and wrap that. You’ll be finished in no time after Christmas if not before. Your DIL won’t be disappointed, especially if she sees what you already have done. Good luck. We will cheer you on. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

hubleyddavis said:


> What you have done looks wonderful actually and it's a very nice sweater. If it dosen't have to be mailed, just do your best and you just might make it. If not, sew up what is made and wrap that. You'll be finished in no time after Christmas if not before. Your DIL won't be disappointed, especially if she sees what you already have done. Good luck. We will cheer you on. Keep us posted on your progress.


Thank you.. it just does not seem to be growing very quickly, but steadily so that is encouraging, in a way. I will be going to their place for the holiday, 300 miles from here, and will have a day to work on it there. Trouble is she will be going farther north to be with her family on the Eve, the day after I arrive. I may keep the tails on, in case it does not fit, so it will be easier to undo and adjust, or frog and do over. YIKES!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

IMHO I would put the story you told us in your post on the card with a pic of what you’ve finished so far. Don’t knit and knit and knit, you will wind up with a painful back, neck, hands, whatever, and not be able to enjoy the days leading into and the holiday.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Crochetnknit said:


> IMHO I would put the story you told us in your post on the card with a pic of what you've finished so far. Don't knit and knit and knit, you will wind up with a painful back, neck, hands, whatever, and not be able to enjoy the days leading into and the holiday.


I am also under the gun to get two pairs of socks finished and in the mail. I had three pairs to knit but I finished one pair last weekend and mailed them. I had Santa hats and booties to knit for charity before I could start the socks. I enjoy knitting with a deadline to meet. I set a goal to finish the project by a certain day then work towards that goal. I usually meet my goals.

ETA:. I started the second pair of socks on Thursday morning and only have the toe left to knit on the second sock for that pair. I hoped to be finished with the second pair by this morning but didn't get to knit much yesterday. I plan on starting the third pair tonight. I should finish that pair by no later than Wednesday morning. Then plan on running to the post office with them.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

choconut said:


> A better shot of the pattern photo, then back to the needles


It's a lovely cardigan and your looks great so far. I think you can do it, but only do it if you aren't too anxious, or it won't be enjoyable. Good luck.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I am also under the gun to get two pairs of socks finished and in the mail. I had three pairs to knit but I finished one pair last weekend and mailed them. I had Santa hats and booties to knit for charity before I could start the socks. I enjoy knitting with a deadline to meet. I set a goal to finish the project by a certain day then work towards that goal. I usually meet my goals.
> 
> ETA:. I started the second pair of socks on Thursday morning and only have the toe left to knit on the second sock for that pair. I hoped to be finished with the second pair by this morning but didn't get to knit much yesterday. I plan on starting the third pair tonight. I should finish that pair by no later than Wednesday morning. Then plan on running to the post office with them.


I think you hit that nail square on the head, so to speak. You have made me realize how lazy I get when I have lots of time, I Knit a row, read for a while, or do stuff outside in warmer weather, go visit a neighbour for hours, whatever, I get easily derailed, bored and procrastination becomes my middle name. I have no sticktoittiveness. But when time runs short it's a whole other ballgame. I don't get bored with the sticks and string, nor am I easily distracted. It's like reading a good book I can't put down, I can stay up all night to finish it, or put off everything else. This just happens to be the biggest project I have had to work on with so little time. It has me kind of worried but I am going to to stick with it and give it my best. Heck, it was September when she picked the pattern, she deserves to get it as promised.

Thanks for my self revelation. Good luck with pair #3.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> I think you hit that nail square on the head, so to speak. You have made me realize how lazy I get when I have lots of time, I Knit a row, read for a while, or do stuff outside in warmer weather, go visit a neighbour for hours, whatever, I get easily derailed, bored and procrastination becomes my middle name. I have no sticktoittiveness. But when time runs short it's a whole other ballgame. I don't get bored with the sticks and string, nor am I easily distracted. It's like reading a good book I can't put down, I can stay up all night to finish it, or put off everything else. This just happens to be the biggest project I have had to work on with so little time. It has me kind of worried but I am going to to stick with it and give it my best. Heck, it was September when she picked the pattern, she deserves to get it as promised.
> 
> Thanks for my self revelation. Good luck with pair #3.


 Thanks. I have 4 rows left to finish pair 2. Then start pair 3!

Hope you get your sweater finished. You can do it!!!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Aunty M said:


> It's a lovely cardigan and your looks great so far. I think you can do it, but only do it if you aren't too anxious, or it won't be enjoyable. Good luck.


I think I can remain reasonably calm with this project, as long as I am not making mistakes I should be fine. If I do any, especially any that I cannot easily fix, I will put it aside, because, historically, if I make one I will make 20+, lol.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


This could be your start for next Christmas!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Take the stress out of it and tell the person you will finish after Christmas is my advice.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree with all. Don't stress yourself over it. They will understand.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I couldn't do it...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

mrsknits said:


> .... I would give them a photo of the sweater in progress and finish it at your normal speed.


 :sm24: I'd be happy with that if it was for me...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly, I would not even try to finish in so few days. I couldn't even if I knit 15 hrs a day each day (gotta sleep and eat too!) I'd give it my best effort and get down what I could w/out stressing over it. I truly believe imposing deadlines creates more mistakes to be fixed which creates more stress - it's a never ending cycle. Then decide to gift it for Christmas unfinished or hold back and give it later. 

I have gifted many unfinished items that I finish after the holidays w/out stress. The recipients are usually quite tickled to open a present that turns out to be still on the needles, the marked up pattern on top so they can see the picture. Always gets a good laugh as soon as they realize I don't expect THEM to finish it!!


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

I worked in publishing so know all about deadlines. I am the sort of person who does better with a deadline or I procrastinate. Sometimes I knit leisurely but sometimes I really go all out to finish something for somebody. I sat with a friend whose daughter was having a Caesarian and as a joke to take her mind of it I said I can knit a baby top before Louise has that baby. I did much to everybody's amusement.

Indices


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure anything is possible, but I know I couldn't do it. I don't knit fast enough, don't have enough time to knit, and don't enjoy having to hurry through things.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't do it....Good luck!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have given gifts that were still on the needles. Wrapped up and everything. This way they could see my intentions were sincere but my timing was out of sync.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Now didn t that just take the fun out of knitting!!!! Yes you can knit it in 12 days but like others have said that's a long day process.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I couldn't do it in that length of time because I couldn't knit the number of hours a day that it would require. I knit continental and it is a lot faster, but even then, I couldn't do it. I am just hoping to get a small adult's sweater finished that is about 1/3 done to this point. And its going to take a lot of daily knitting to complete.


----------



## McTurner (Oct 25, 2016)

In this day and age knitting is for enjoyment. Make the sweater for her birthday and give her something else for Christmas. Sometimes things just don’t work out. Perhaps you’d like the Afghan I knitted for my nephew and his fiancé. They broke u just before I finished. and they picked plum colored yarn!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh that is a tough call on you. Will you actually enjoy racing the knitting, will you be too exhausted to enjoy the festive days, will it turn you off from knitting, will your hands develop pain.....

My thinking for what it is worth. Dont rush to complete. Write a card to the recipient with a lovely description of the intended gift and buy yourself creative time to enjoy the whole process and the festive season with loved ones. The gift will be finished at a future date and you will still love knitting!
Tashi


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

rainie said:


> I would write a " sorry, your present will be late" card and then de-stress. Pick it up only when you're calm and put it down the second you start felling tense.This is supposed to be fun, not 'work'.


Great suggestion--and probably will be more successful.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

One year I had too many orders and could not complete the knitting for my family. I put the yarn, wip and pattern with a picture of the finished item in a box with a note promising to finish and wrapped it up, they had something to open and knew I would make them something fabulous.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You are only making these mistakes because you are und pressure, give an iou and knit relaxed. 

You could make mittens and the cardigan for a birthday or next Christmas


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

I would simply copy picture of the sweater and one to show how much you have finished by that time, wrap the photos up along with an I.O.U. And give it to her for Christmas. Good luck with the sweater.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have been known to give a gift with the partially completed “whatever”, the pattern, needles, and remaining yarn..... and an IOU. It always gets a big laugh from my family! Of course that’s only practical if the person lives near you. If that’s not an option, then I agree with ranie, write a “sorry, your present will be late” card and give yourself a break! Knitting under pressure isn’t fun and nobody needs more pressure during the holidays! Be nice to yourself, we all understand.????


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, you could, but don't stress...and if it isn't done, give them a picture of it and finish it later. Not worth the stress ... it doesn't HAVE to be finished...HUGS...GG


----------



## Grammy's Originals (Oct 21, 2017)

When you're pressed for time, you can always adjust the pattern. Instead of cables in the back, make it plain., would work much faster. That person should be happy with the results...and that you made it for her as it is lots of work...and is a gift of love. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

The problem to me is that if I am trying to hurry up with a project that is when I make more mistakes. Good luck


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly I think it would be possible but only if you knitted for many hours a day. At this time of year there are so many other things that need doing as well. How busy are you? I guess that is the real question,. Would you be able to know at least 4 or 5 hours a day? I guess you could give it a go and just see what happens. I would have a back up gift on hand just in case.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Appin said:


> Don't presurise yourself like that.
> One year I didn't manage everything I intended knitting.....so I gave out IOU's. No one complained, and they knew they had a sweater to look forward to.


My advice too, knitting for a major holiday can turn into a major PITA, sometimes no matter how soon you start, things happen. 
I don't to holiday knitting any more or any knitting that has a potential deadline. Im a happier knitter for that decision I made about 15 years ago. BUT that bring said I unexpectedly gift a hand knitted item during the year to loved ones, etc.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

rainie said:


> I would write a " sorry, your present will be late" card and then de-stress. Pick it up only when you're calm and put it down the second you start felling tense.This is supposed to be fun, not 'work'.


Good advice.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Depending on the type of yarn and needle size I've done a lady's cabled cardigan in a week.


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

You can do anything if you put your mind to it. Me I would think of a different gift to make, more do-able. Maybe cowl scarf or hat/mitts and do the cardi for the next birthday/Easter/ Christmas. Whatever


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I believe the more pressure you put on yourself the more mistakes you will make. Give a small gift and a picture of said sweater with a note "in process"


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know for me it would not be possible. . . but I do work full time and only have a few hours in the evening to devote to knitting. I would let the gift recipient know that it's coming but will be a little late and don't stress over it.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

If it were me doing it, I would say no. There are too many different things involved with the sweater (cables alone take a lot of time) and you've already started the sweater over several times. Just tell her it will be late and work on it AFTER Christmas. She will still appreciate it.


----------



## mkguttridge (Jan 10, 2017)

The stress of getting in done in record time is probably the cause of the errors. Not to mention, pressure to make something takes the pleasure out of doing it.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Good advice from all, thank you. I will still give it a go though. All other gift shopping is completely done, including gifts for my DIL. I did promise her this cardi, though, so I have to give it my best effort to get it done. I don’t work outside my home, my only housemate is a dog, housework is easy, only 3 rooms and bath, and, quite honestly, what does not get done today, meh, there will be other days. I have all day and night to Knit as long as I don’t find myself nodding off halfway through a stitch, lol. I am calling this my Mission Impossible and accepting the challenge. I am stubborn, what can I say.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, it sounds like you were going to get it done no matter what answers we gave.


----------



## judywyzlic (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree- get done what you can, and give a promise of a finished sweater!


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I did "custom" knitting for 3 years. "Made to your measurement" and many of them were with bird and animals. I made sever thousand $ a year, but got very tired of knitting what "They" wanted and not what I wanted. So I quit and knit happily ever after. ;.)


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

I understand. Yes, I think you can do it. I will tell you what worked for me, though. This happened with a sweater I was making for my husband. Depending on how close you are to the recipient, it might work for you. When Christmas was a week away, I realized I might not be able to finish. I found a box that would hold the sweater, the needles and the remaining yarn. I decided if I couldn't finish, I would wrap it as it was, and he could see how it was nearly done and how beautiful it was, with a note that said "coming soon to an apartment near you." Once I gave myself permission not to finish, it was a pleasure to continue knitting. And I even looked forward to giving him that almost-done sweater.

(And no, I didn't finish on time. He laughed when he saw the pieces in the box. I did finish, in January 1981, and he wore that beautiful wool sweater for the rest of his life, 31 years.)


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well seem Inin the same boat too but not frogging or ripping out had to put it down couple of times an pattern was completed cause easy knitted directions yah right but just sleeves and neck an weaving in. Then done but have other project to finish too and in a panic now. And I started very early this year. So good luck an have fun????????????????????and pray a lot to get it done!!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is tell yourself to relax. The more nervous you are, the more likely you are to make mistakes. Those mistakes will only make you more nervous. Also, do you have any options on the time that is needs to be done?


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


Short answer? No. I usually start my Christmas things in January, and I'm still "coming down to the wire." 
'


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the idea of gifting a photo of the work in progress and another of how it will eventually look. Then when you give the actual sweater it will feel like she received two gifts, plus so creative. All the feedback was good to hear, I always beat myself up for making mistakes and drop sts even in plain stockinette when I am trying so hard. You will be under too much pressure, but will enjoy just working evenly and then photographing it last minute, you will probably have a lot done. When you wrap the photo, use some yarn from the actual sweater!!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not,if you are a competent and determined knitter?It fully depends on you.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

One year I started in January. I was ever so smart. I felt so ahead of the game. That is the only time I managed to do it.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I was visiting my parents in Atlanta many years ago during spring break and my mom said she could use a new cardigan. I ran out bought yarn and needles and made her a lovely cabled cardigan in 5 days only knitting in the evening while watching TV with the folks. She wore this cardigan until the day she passed. It made me very happy that she enjoyed it so much.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well I couldn’t do it but good luck.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

choconut said:


> I think you hit that nail square on the head, so to speak. You have made me realize how lazy I get when I have lots of time, I Knit a row, read for a while, or do stuff outside in warmer weather, go visit a neighbour for hours, whatever, I get easily derailed, bored and procrastination becomes my middle name. I have no sticktoittiveness. But when time runs short it's a whole other ballgame. I don't get bored with the sticks and string, nor am I easily distracted. It's like reading a good book I can't put down, I can stay up all night to finish it, or put off everything else. This just happens to be the biggest project I have had to work on with so little time. It has me kind of worried but I am going to to stick with it and give it my best. Heck, it was September when she picked the pattern, she deserves to get it as promised.
> 
> Thanks for my self revelation. Good luck with pair #3.


I'm also like this, I work best with a deadline. I'm working on boleros for my great nieces. I will finish the larger size today and I hope to knock out the one for the 3 year old by next week.
I once started and finished the back of a sweater I was making for myself during a football bowl game. If I remember correctly it was worsted weight on size 8 needles and the typical game lasts about 3 hours. It was an exciting game, my university was playing my brother's alma mater. We lost in the last seconds of the game.


----------



## greysmum (Mar 11, 2016)

I watched a youtube recently where a young woman tried to knit a jumper for her husband in 24 hrs. After 16 hrs she had to go to bed. She got up the next morning and finished. So 12 days is loads of time I guess. Make sure you pace yourself or give an i.o.u. Good luck.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

AuntKnitty said:


> I think you can do it! I'm on TeamChoconut! GO team GO!


Count me in on the cheering TeamChoconut!! Rah, rah, sis boom bah - and she goes for the touch down! Yea!!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck -- remember - there is always next Christmas!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm cheering you on too, all the way from Australia!! GO CHOCONUT!!! RAH, RAH, RAH!!! ????????


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Jiggs said:


> Count me in on the cheering TeamChoconut!! Rah, rah, sis boom bah - and she goes for the touch down! Yea!!


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't read all the responses, so forgive me if this is already said. In my family, we have given things mostly done, just to show where we are, then take it home again & finish. THe gift is opened & appreciated, but the pressure is off of you so YOU can enjoy your holidays. Best of luck!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree with k2p2, depend on the time in hours you'll spend on it.I don't like doing that even though I have in the psdt, t a kes the joy away forme.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

I am really appreciating the team support. Thanks mates 

Not that I do not appreciate all advice I have received, and if I should fail this mission I will follow it.
I am still working on the back but well past the waist shaping decreases and now halfway through the bust shaping increases. 2 more of those, 20 rows, and the raglan shaping begins. That will shorten the rows so it will go faster. And it is just barely noon, lots more knitting hours left in this day  I am feeling very optimistic.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> I am really appreciating the team support. Thanks mates
> 
> Not that I do not appreciate all advice I have received, and if I should fail this mission I will follow it.
> I am still working on the back but well past the waist shaping decreases and now halfway through the bust shaping increases. 2 more of those, 20 rows, and the raglan shaping begins. That will shorten the rows so it will go faster. I am feeling very optimistic.


You go girl! You can do it!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> You go girl! You can do it!


That's the kind of stuff I like to see, thanks. I may fail miserably, who knows at this point, but it won't be for the lack of trying :sm09:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> That's the kind of stuff I like to see, thanks. I may fail miserably, who knows at this point, but it won't be for the lack of trying :sm09:


Don't think about failing just have happy thoughts about seeing the finish line.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I have done it. But there was so much pressure to get done that I won't do it again.
The more pressure on yourself, the more mistakes you will make.

JMHO (just my humble opinion)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


 Started in early December 2016 for the gifts I will give this year. This year, due to circumstances beyond my control... I missed quite a few days of knitting this year...so am a bit behind. Not quite finished all the gifts I plan for this year. Still have to finish a pair of socks (only about an inch and a half on the cuff to go), four boy gifts... think they will get hats this year instead of socks. 
But... if you can spend a good several hours each day you might be able to make that sweater in 12 days. If sweater is worked with seams (each piece worked flat) you can try working both fronts at the same time on a long circular needle... and you can do the same for sleeves, or you can work sleeves in the round, using Magic Loop technique both at the same time on the same LOOOONG circular needle.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I would wrap up a picture of the completed sweater and tell her you want make sure it is perfect and so it will be delayed. If you rush yourself you will regret it for sure.


choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

You can do it!


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

I just did that, but with a simpler cardigan (no cables) in one week: I binged on tv series, some good, some pretty bad, have to redo one front border, otherwise everything looks good, BUT: after sitting so long without taking time to go out except for essential shopping, and sleeping just a few hours at night, my back has seized and I can't walk, so... take all the advice above and do what you can while managing your back, relax, take a stretch and walk every hour. No matter how late or on time you are, they're lucky to get a handmade gift. Good luck. And don't frog something because you think it might not be liked without checking with KP first as your anxiety might be talking, not your mind


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am under the barrel too to get Katie's sweater finished. Just found out that my friend doesn't have a buttonhole foot for her machine, so I am going to buy one for her. It is only $6, and I can swing that come Friday. However, I think I am going to go ahead and put the right front button band on the sweater, and sew the shoulders together, along with the sides and sleeves. I just cannot keep pussyfooting around. Christmas will be here before I know it, and I have to have this sweater done by then! I just have to!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A sweater could be made in that amount of time IF . . .you don't make any mistakes, knit all the time, skip cooking, eating and housework, no more shopping or any other distractions. I wouldn't want the challenge at my age.
I decided to make my 2 boys matching pieced quilts for their twin sized beds one year for Christmas. I started 3 days before & finished @ 4 a.m. Christmas morning, wrapped & under the tree. They never suspected a thing. They were also happy to get them. NEVER AGAIN! They are in their mid 30's and still have them. So I guess it was a winner. Lots of pressure & stress, that was not needed, if I had figured out ahead of time what I wanted to make them in time.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I couldn't do it, you maybe could. I just don't have the continuous blocks of time to devote to knitting. But if it's not fun, can you just wrap a bit of the yarn with a picture of the future finished product and say it's coming? This is not the time of year to add extra stress.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

rainie said:


> I would write a " sorry, your present will be late" card and then de-stress. Pick it up only when you're calm and put it down the second you start felling tense.This is supposed to be fun, not 'work'.


I agree with Rainie. If she really wants the sweater, she will be happy to wait, rather than stress you out. I've been trying to knit some fingerless gloves for some teenagers in my family, and I've been working and tearing out the first pair for 2 weeks! Just keep making stupid mistakes!! If things don't start going better shortly, I may just go out and buy some!!


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

You may be a better and faster knitter than me, but I am still finishing up LAST Christmas presents. I have 1/2 half a mitten to go, plus one mitten finished and 1 hat finished. I wish you good luck. Just keep pushing but have fun!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

If I were to attempt something like this, I may or may not meet the deadline however I definitely would have pain in my hands, wrist, arms, shoulders, neck, and head. The push to finish would not be worth the pain which would keep me from knitting for at least a couple of weeks. Not worth it. I also would make more mistakes which would make it take longer to complete.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> It depends on a couple of things. 1). How fast you knit 2). How much time you can spend knitting on the sweater.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would make a matching hat first, then finish everything else you need to....then work on your cardi, show her a pic but explain how you want it perfect for her, that way it will be perfect ☺


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have done, it was a very simple pattern and bulky-ish yarn so it was fewer stitches all told. But as others have said - it's not worth making yourself crazy. If it's someone worth knitting for they will understand. You can spin it that "Christmas has been extended".


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

With something as stressful as this has already been -- I would put it on the back burner. Stress is not healthful and you need the time to enjoy the season. I sure you have other things that you would also like to do - make cookies? Maybe the gift could be a birthday gift or just a special thank you at a later date.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Judy M said:


> With something as stressful as this has already been -- I would put it on the back burner. Stress is not healthful and you need the time to enjoy the season. I sure you have other things that you would also like to do - make cookies? Maybe the gift could be a birthday gift or just a special thank you at a later date.


Please remember that some knitters work better with a deadline to shot for. As far as enjoying the season not all of us enjoy the season. Some of us don't bake cookies or decorate the house. I think the poster was looking for encouragement to give her a little boost of energy.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

The only time I timed my knitting was a large mans jumper that I was knitting for a Theatre Designer.no cables or fancy work , just a large letter on the front. It took me 60 hours. I consider I knit fairly fast.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I once made three Lopi sweaters in the weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I was much younger and didn't spend hours on the computer then. It probably is possible depending on the weight of yarn and difficulty of the pattern, but that is pressure for you.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It can certainly be done. It's more a question of what time you have available. If pushed I can make a full Aran pattern adult sweater in 5 days, but knitting and spinning are what I do full time. It will be hard work and maybe better to say you will have it finished early in the New Year, If it is a gift, then I'm sure the recipient will be happy to wait a little longer.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

It seems the more stress I put on myself to finish by a deadline, the more mistakes I make and have to redo. My sympathies and prayers that You'll be successful. Perhaps if you try to fool yourself into thinking it'd not due until January you'll be able to relax and get it done sooner. ????


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

How about Orthodox Christmas?


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Lol, I can sypathize with you, as I have had to remove over a third of the shawl I am knitting for my sister. I discovered, when I went to pick it up again, to TRY to complete it for Christmas, that I had put the wrong interchangeable tips onto the cord that held the knitting. I did not discover my error till I had knitted close to 18 inches of lace work. And I only discovered it then when I spread the shawl out on my bed, and noticed that the newest 18 inches I had just knitted had 
SMALLER stitches and smaller yarn overs than the part did that I had knitted before. Almost made me ill, it did....having to undo about 128 rows!!!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Lol, I can sypathize with you, as I have had to remove over a third of the shawl I am knitting for my sister. I discovered, when I went to pick it up again, to TRY to complete it for Christmas, that I had put the wrong interchangeable tips onto the cord that held the knitting. I did not discover my error till I had knitted close to 18 inches of lace work. And I only discovered it then when I spread the shawl out on my bed, and noticed that the newest 18 inches I had just knitted had
> SMALLER stitches and smaller yarn overs than the part did that I had knitted before. Almost made me ill, it did....having to undo about 128 rows!!!


That sucks!


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

A few years ago I made a quilt for my cousin to give her daughter for Christmas. There was a time crunch and I was physically and mentally stressed, but managed to finish. After the holiday, I had to get injections in my hands for inflammation, aggravated arthritis and tendonitis. It was so painful, and so uncomfortable, I was unable to crochet or do much of anything with my hands for weeks afterwards. Then, I vowed never to torture myself like that again. I do what I can, when I can. It has been liberating! 
Tina


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

choconut said:


> Is it even possible to complete a lady's cardigan, from stating cast on to finally weaving in the ends in say 12 days?
> 
> No, I didn't really leave this to the last hour, I started a month ago, had to switch to baby things for the one coming on Dec 19, the because of stupid errors on the adult sweater I had to frog and start over, then realized a few days ago that she didn't pick that one and maybe will not like it, so frogged again and started the one of her choice. Messed up a cable, couldn't fix it so started over, then decided it needs to go one size up last night and frogged and started yet again. I can't keep having to restart, or fix mistakes. Just wondering if it even can be done in so few days? Using dk yarn, 4mm needles, cables up the edges of the fronts and up both edges of the back, and on the sleeves which are 3/4 length. I can't knit continental so I am not a speed knitter by any means.
> 
> So much to do, so little time, and I was so clever and started Christmas things in early October. Next year I better start in May.


Do you have a pattern we are able to see


----------



## jacces4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking as a Dyslexic -- No !


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

The mistakes you are making and redo's are likely because you are rushed and stressed. That takes all the joy out of your hobby. Might I suggest that you knit up a small sampler of the sweater....ie a mini sweater to hang on the tree which shows the cable pattern that you are doing or a sleeve of the actual sweater with a note saying "to be continued"!! My closest friends did this for me one Christmas. ....they wrapped up the balls of yarn, the pattern, the needles and a small swatch of what was to come with a lovely note saying "to be completed in January with our love". They included in the box some other small gifts ie a knitting pattern book that I had wanted, some baked goodies, candy and nuts etc Sure enough I got the call the end of January to come for dinner and was presented with my lovely new shawl. I was thrilled and the shawl was perfect. Did I care that it was not ready for Christmas? Not one bit and it just meant that Christmas had been extended. 
This time of year is suppose to be about spending time with family and friends, decorating the house, baking for the love of it, sending cards, watching sappy movies and listening to Christmas hymns and carols like the 12 Days of Christmas and watching the magic and wonder of our grandkids at this time of year. Not being stressed out over a sweater......what happens if it has to be frogged again....more stress!!! Do a small sampler of what is to come and wrap it with a promise and lots of love!! Well maybe a box of candy to sweeten the deal.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

I am trying to respond to all of you at once here, if I miss anything it is not on purpose, I promise.
The mistakes I had made on my first attempts were really nothing much, besides it was not the pattern that she chose so frogging was inevitable, I had decided I didn’t like her choice and picked something else, but in the back of my mind I knew I was wrong and dragged my feet on it, or should I say my needles. I finally remembered how many times in the past my choices were not to her liking. Oh, she never complained or said a negative word, but facial expression and body language told the tale. So I frogged and started what she had picked out. Halfway up the back I knew I should have gone up a size, the one I was making would have been too snug, so frog and restart a bigger size. I have had no problems with this one. 
I have plenty of time. We all have such different tastes, daughter and her hubby, son and my DIL, to the point even that I have given up on baking for the holidays. I end up consuming way more than my share, and sure as heck don’t need it. I have a three room suite in my daughter’s house. Housekeeping takes minutes. My dog is my only distraction, which provides several breaks from knitting during the day. I am 70 years old, there is nothing more important than my current “thing”, whatever it may be, knitting, gardening, reading that one great book, doing a jig saw puzzle. I worked and worried long enough through life, I now live to enjoy and enjoy to live. I always worked under pressure, and life itself was tough and stressful, I raised my kids alone since their early teens, when my husband passed. Today I am proud of the adults that they are at ages 36 and 40. I enjoy helping them when and how they need or want, and making things, and that is not a stress. I have other gifts for her, along with stocking stuffers, she will not be disappointed, she’s not like that anyway. The four of them spoil me on every occasion, I just want to give back, with the love I feel for them all. There are no little ones to spoil so, even as adults, they remain my little ones in my heart.
In my original question I really truly just wondered if it was possible to complete this in the time frame I have left. I am going to be optimistic, along with stubborn, and think yes I can, yes I can.
I am sincerely grateful for all the responses and honest opinions here, and if I should not make it in time, I will take your advice and take what I have thus far up North with me so she can see it, and then I can also make sure the sizing is good, something I cannot do since I don’t get to see them that often, too damn many miles. I will definitely keep all the good advice I have received in mind, just in case, but I am going to stick with Team Choconut, for the time there is.

I did show the pattern picture here before but will show it again for those who missed it. It will be separate.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

choconut said:


> I am trying to respond to all of you at once here, if I miss anything it is not on purpose, I promise.
> The mistakes I had made on my first attempts were really nothing much, besides it was not the pattern that she chose so frogging was inevitable, I had decided I didnÃ¢ÂÂt like her choice and picked something else, but in the back of my mind I knew I was wrong and dragged my feet on it, or should I say my needles. I finally remembered how many times in the past my choices were not to her liking. Oh, she never complained or said a negative word, but facial expression and body language told the tale. So I frogged and started what she had picked out. Halfway up the back I knew I should have gone up a size, the one I was making would have been too snug, so frog and restart a bigger size. I have had no problems with this one.
> I have plenty of time. We all have such different tastes, daughter and her hubby, son and my DIL, to the point even that I have given up on baking for the holidays. I end up consuming way more than my share, and sure as heck donÃ¢ÂÂt need it. I have a three room suite in my daughterÃ¢ÂÂs house. Housekeeping takes minutes. My dog is my only distraction, which provides several breaks from knitting during the day. I am 70 years old, there is nothing more important than my current Ã¢ÂÂthingÃ¢ÂÂ, whatever it may be, knitting, gardening, reading that one great book, doing a jig saw puzzle. I worked and worried long enough through life, I now live to enjoy and enjoy to live. I always worked under pressure, and life itself was tough and stressful, I raised my kids alone since their early teens, when my husband passed. Today I am proud of the adults that they are at ages 36 and 40. I enjoy helping them when and how they need or want, and making things, and that is not a stress. I have other gifts for her, along with stocking stuffers, she will not be disappointed, sheÃ¢ÂÂs not like that anyway. The four of them spoil me on every occasion, I just want to give back, with the love I feel for them all. There are no little ones to spoil so, even as adults, they remain my little ones in my heart.
> In my original question I really truly just wondered if it was possible to complete this in the time frame I have left. I am going to be optimistic, along with stubborn, and think yes I can, yes I can.
> I am sincerely grateful for all the responses and honest opinions here, and if I should not make it in time, I will take your advice and take what I have thus far up North with.


The color I am making it in is purple, she asked for it, it is her favourite color. Hard to work with, like black, in not the brightest light. Reading through the pattern again, and more closely, I will be able to do the sleeves both at once, not that it saves any appreciable amount of time but they will be exactly the same. I had thought that because of the patterning I would have left sleeve, right sleeve instructions, happy that there is not. The two front pieces must be done individually, there are just too many at the same time instructions and would be much too confusing.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful......ready, set, go for it. Have fun making it!!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Caroline19 said:


> Beautiful......ready, set, go for it. Have fun making it!!


Thanks Caroline. I really have been enjoying this so far. Not sure how I will do with the icord when I get to it, I have never done one before, in fact never heard of it until the last year.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

choconut said:


> Thanks Caroline. I really have been enjoying this so far. Not sure how I will do with the icord when I get to it, I have never done one before, in fact never heard of it until the last year.


Take it one step at a time and if you need help with the icord we are here to help!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I doubt I could finish a hand knit sweater that quickly


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

What a beautiful sweater. Well worth a wait, if that's how it goes. But I think you can get it done; the question is just whether you can enjoy the knitting along the way. Have fun and don't forget to breathe!


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Whether you can do it or not, more important to you the knitter, do you want to
do that to yourself? Will there be anything left when the holidays arrive?


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Caroline19 said:


> Take it one step at a time and if you need help with the icord we are here to help!!


Thank you so much for that offer, and I believe that I will be taking you up on that with the icord. I read through it and it makes no sense to me whatsoever. Hopefully when I am there and faced with it in the right place with the right set up, I will understand it. Right now it is not only a foreign language but a completely alien thing to me. As in from a different planet.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

NH Gal 2 said:


> Whether you can do it or not, more important to you the knitter, do you want to
> do that to yourself? Will there be anything left when the holidays arrive?


I really don't understand this idea, that has been so often repeated. I am doing this because I want to, it is not so stressful as everyone believes. I have nothing better to do with my time, all Christmas shopping is long finished, I just have to wrap, but that takes no time to speak of, I have done a LOT of that over the last half century. No baking planned, no decorating my little suite since I will not be home anyway. As long as I don't mess up along the way it is a pleasure, for sure not a chore. I am not frantically knitting away, I am working at a pretty leasurely pace, keeping my wits about me and an eye on what I am doing, knit where I should, purl the right ones, increase and decrease in the correct stitches, etc. I take regular short breaks, take the dog outside, catch up here, make coffee, stuff like that. I am far from feeling stressed but feeling like I should be stressed to the max by now, the suggestion is so oft repeated. Besides, I love to challenge myself, it's a great feeling of accomplishment to succeed. At the end, when I have the completed item to present to my DIL, I will be happy which in turn will make my Christmas so much merrier.
Cheer me on, help me in that way, don't tell me how hard it is to do, or how it will wear me out when in fact it will actually energize me. Perhaps I am weird in that sense, I don't know.
Edit to add that at my age, 70, I need all the stimulation I can get, creating challenges for myself keeps me alert.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Choconut I am hearing ya girl! Everytime I challenge myself with something in knitting, my 80 year old Mum is always telling me to just stick to easy stuff. I love to see a different creation each time & it is hard fior her to understand that...You will do it, because you have a great attitude. ????


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Kim Pracy said:


> Choconut I am hearing ya girl! Everytime I challenge myself with something in knitting, my 80 year old Mum is always telling me to just stick to easy stuff. I love to see a different creation each time & it is hard fior her to understand that...You will do it, because you have a great attitude. ????


Kim, I think you get me, as the younger crowd says. Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

No worries! ????


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think you can do it but only if you knit it once. If you keep ripping it out because of errors, you certainly won't finish it. I don't understand why. She will survive if her gift is late. Make it an Epiphany gift on Twelfth Night or something else fun. The first week in January is usually pretty calm (except for football) and you can relax and enjoy finishing it then. If she is a good friend, she will not want you to spoil your holiday by putting this kind of stress on yourself.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think you can do it but only if you knit it once. If you keep ripping it out because of errors, you certainly won't finish it. 

I don't understand why. She will survive if her gift is late. Make it an Epiphany gift on Twelfth Night or something else fun. The first week in January is usually pretty calm (except for football) and you can relax and enjoy finishing it then. If she is a good friend, she will not want you to spoil your holiday by putting this kind of stress on yourself.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I think you can do it but only if you knit it once. If you keep ripping it out because of errors, you certainly won't finish it.
> 
> I don't understand why. She will survive if her gift is late. Make it an Epiphany gift on Twelfth Night or something else fun. The first week in January is usually pretty calm (except for football) and you can relax and enjoy finishing it then. If she is a good friend, she will not want you to spoil your holiday by putting this kind of stress on yourself.


Dcsmith, as I explained before, I started out with a different pattern not the one she picked. That was the one where I made errors, I was not enthused about it from the start, feeling guilt over going with an easier one. This pattern, her choice, I restarted only once because of the size. She is a girl with broad shoulders, wide back and big boobs. I went by the bust measurement she told me but halfway up the back I knew it was going to be too small being closer to my size. I have made no mistakes since starting this. I don't expect to have to redo it. Yes she would survive if it is late, and she would be just fine with it. I, on the other hand, would be miserable, and if that happens the holiday will not be a good one for me, also my kids would know that and be less happy themselves. So, in that sense, I am doing it for my own selfish reasons. I want a happy Christmas. Epiphany can take care of itself :sm11:


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Good grief. I have not felt stressed over the knitting project at all, not for a second, but now with so many people suggesting that I am stressing myself, I am beginning to feel it, not because of the sweater and the time left to do it but because it seems to be what i am supposed to feel. The biggest knitting related mistake I have made, so it seems, is in giving too much info in the original post. I should have simply asked if it is possible, period. But I am who I am, open if nothing else, but there is so much else to me. Above all I am happiest when I can make someone else happy, even if it is just by making a sweater that was chosen by the intended wearer. 
I won’t delete the topic because I have received some wonderful support too, K2P2, Kim and some others whose names I regretfully cannot remember off the top of my head, so the best I can do is pass over all of the well meaning people who keep warning me about stress. In fact I have known real, actual stress in my life, too much of it, no details here, and knitting is the pleasure that helps me forget, not a cause. So I will go back to the needles, break is over, and stick with it till the back is finished, some time this evening, or early tomorrow morning. The raglan shaping starts in 2 more rows :sm02:


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

choconut said:


> Good grief. I have not felt stressed over the knitting project at all, not for a second, but now with so many people suggesting that I am stressing myself, I am beginning to feel it, not because of the sweater and the time left to do it but because it seems to be what i am supposed to feel. The biggest knitting related mistake I have made, so it seems, is in giving too much info in the original post. I should have simply asked if it is possible, period. But I am who I am, open if nothing else, but there is so much else to me. Above all I am happiest when I can make someone else happy, even if it is just by making a sweater that was chosen by the intended wearer.
> I won't delete the topic because I have received some wonderful support too, K2P2, Kim and some others whose names I regretfully cannot remember off the top of my head, so the best I can do is pass over all of the well meaning people who keep warning me about stress. In fact I have known real, actual stress in my life, too much of it, no details here, and knitting is the pleasure that helps me forget, not a cause. So I will go back to the needles, break is over, and stick with it till the back is finished, some time this evening, or early tomorrow morning. The raglan shaping starts in 2 more rows :sm02:


Possibly you got those answers because you indicated a level of worry in your original post (so much to do/so little time/can this even be done?). I'm guessing that's why so many people were assuring you it would be all right even if you didn't get it done.

The written word is fraught with tone-error potential. You don't know what your words "sound" like to those of us who don't know you and your style of speech/writing. I'm sure people intended to respond to what they (mistakenly, you indicate) took to be your level of anxiety. Glad you are feeling good about the project. It's a gorgeous sweater and in purple -- aaaaaaah. Have fun.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I did not mean to sound critical, but helpful. If it makes you happy to try to finish the sweater then go for it! You did sound a little stressed, and there's enough of that in the holiday season. Enjoy your knitting and I'm sure your friend will love her sweater. It's a beautiful pattern. Your plans are perfect - do your best and if you can't finish it, try it on her for size!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

It sounds to me like you have a great attitude about it and are enjoying the process. I also work best under a deadline. Sometimes it's because I put it off, sometimes because I'm asked to. I made two flower girl dresses for my niece this summer, she asked me to wait to make them because she was afraid the girls would have a growth spurt right before the wedding. It took several late nights, but the dresses were finished and shipped to the opposite coast with time to spare. And I had fun doing it!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not a yes or no question, how fast are you and how complex is the pattern? There are some knitters here who must have blazing hot needles even for very intricate shawl patterns and reading posts, some knitters who need a lot of time to complete simpler projects.
But (and this applies to me, too) get offline and knit Now.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not a yes or no question, how fast are you and how complex is the pattern? There are some knitters here who must have blazing hot needles even for very intricate shawl patterns and reading posts, some knitters who need a lot of time to complete simpler projects.
But (and this applies to me, too) get offline and knit Now.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> It's not a yes or no question, how fast are you and how complex is the pattern? There are some knitters here who must have blazing hot needles even for very intricate shawl patterns and reading posts, some knitters who need a lot of time to complete simpler projects.
> But (and this applies to me, too) get offline and knit Now.


Haha, I am happy to know I am not the only one that spends (too much in my case) time online. 
I am by no means a fast knitter but not all that slow either. As long as I keep at it at a steady pace I do ok. The pattern, so far, for the back anyway, is not really complex. The fronts might be more so, I have not read the details thoroughly yet, cross that bridge when I get there. There is an icord to be worked on the edges of the fronts. Until a few months ago I didn't know there was such a thing and I have never done one, nor have I seen one done. That could be interesting ..... sarcasm..... I am now working on the raglan shaping on the back, more than half way through, the rows get shorter and shorter and I am thrilled. I will be done with back this evening. I am pretty excited with the way the back looks. I had no idea what it should look like, there are no pictures on the pattern. Nicely surprised.
Oh, I stopped to have something to eat, I am munching while reading and typing here. I started knitting at 8 this morning, no wonder I am hungry :sm19:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Haha, I am happy to know I am not the only one that spends (too much in my case) time online.
> I am by no means a fast knitter but not all that slow either. As long as I keep at it at a steady pace I do ok. The pattern, so far, for the back anyway, is not really complex. The fronts might be more so, I have not read the details thoroughly yet, cross that bridge when I get there. There is an icord to be worked on the edges of the fronts. Until a few months ago I didn't know there was such a thing and I have never done one, nor have I seen one done. That could be interesting ..... sarcasm..... I am now working on the raglan shaping on the back, more than half way through, the rows get shorter and shorter and I am thrilled. I will be done with back this evening. I am pretty excited with the way the back looks. I had no idea what it should look like, there are no pictures on the pattern. Nicely surprised.
> Oh, I stopped to have something to eat, I am munching while reading and typing here. I started knitting at 8 this morning, no wonder I am hungry :sm19:


The I-cord worked on the front is no big deal. I hadn't use that finish on the front of a sweater and was nervous about using it on a baby sweater. It was very easy and went pretty fast.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Pittgirl said:


> It sounds to me like you have a great attitude about it and are enjoying the process. I also work best under a deadline. Sometimes it's because I put it off, sometimes because I'm asked to. I made two flower girl dresses for my niece this summer, she asked me to wait to make them because she was afraid the girls would have a growth spurt right before the wedding. It took several late nights, but the dresses were finished and shipped to the opposite coast with time to spare. And I had fun doing it!


Yes, yes I am enjoying this, very much so and it is going very well. I am glad those flower girl dresses were fun to do and got to their destination in plenty of time. Doesn't it make you feel good? I don't always stop to think about it when I get something finished in the nick of time but when I do it really does give me a sense of accomplishment. And a big grin from ???? to ????


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

TheresaMary said:


> Possibly you got those answers because you indicated a level of worry in your original post (so much to do/so little time/can this even be done?). I'm guessing that's why so many people were assuring you it would be all right even if you didn't get it done.
> 
> The written word is fraught with tone-error potential. You don't know what your words "sound" like to those of us who don't know you and your style of speech/writing. I'm sure people intended to respond to what they (mistakenly, you indicate) took to be your level of anxiety. Glad you are feeling good about the project. It's a gorgeous sweater and in purple -- aaaaaaah. Have fun.


Oh I realize that, and I am not nearly as upset about it as I may sound. I know that each and every one of you means well and just wants to be helpful as only knitters are. The advice is well taken and will be heeded if necessary, I am just stubborn enough to make it not necessary :sm11:


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I did not mean to sound critical, but helpful. If it makes you happy to try to finish the sweater then go for it! You did sound a little stressed, and there's enough of that in the holiday season. Enjoy your knitting and I'm sure your friend will love her sweater. It's a beautiful pattern. Your plans are perfect - do your best and if you can't finish it, try it on her for size!


Dcsmith77 I do understand, and yes, everybody, you included, is very helpful. It will make me very happy to get this finished for my daughter-in-law. It is what she asked for. Every year I get her what I think she would like, often with a too high (for me) price tag,and it's a flop. So yes, I am determined to finish this, but I do have other things for her too as back up. LOL.
Actually the holiday season is not so stressful for me anymore, I don't play hostess since I sold my home and have just a tiny suite, now it's my son's turn to play the host, he and his wife bought the house and with it came the tradition of being the holiday house, I am just a helper, when I feel like it.
The joys of getting old :sm09:


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> The I-cord worked on the front is no big deal. I hadn't use that finish on the front of a sweater and was nervous about using it on a baby sweater. It was very easy and went pretty fast.


K2P2 thanks for letting me know about the dreaded icord. The bit I read really makes no sense to me right now, but i was reading it out of context. It will probably make sense when the time comes. If not I know I can count on help within this group, or find plenty of tutorials. It's always great to learn something new.
BTW I should be able to post a picture of the finished back later this evening to update. Excited I am.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> K2P2 thanks for letting me know about the dreaded icord. The bit I read really makes no sense to me right now, but i was reading it out of context. It will probably make sense when the time comes. If not I know I can count on help within this group, or find plenty of tutorials. Itâs always great to learn something new.
> BTW I should be able to post a picture of the finished back later this evening to update. Excited I am.


I can't wait to see it. I am plugging along on my granddaughter's socks. I started the second sock this morning and am decreasing for the gusset. I hope to finish it tonight.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

CHOCONUT I AM ALREADY GETTING EXCITED FOR YOU! It is like watching your football team when it is out in front. Rah! Rah! Rah!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I need to knit on a deadline sometimes and it's not as much fun. You'd have to dedicate much of your day, everyday to the effort. I think you'd end up hating the sweater! Good luck.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

You have a good attitude and I’ll be cheering for you! Anxious to see that lovely sweater in purple. Better get on with my deadlines. Have fun! 
Tina


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Disappointing but can’t be helped. 4 rows away from bind off, four, and I missed doing the cable on each end of the row. Tinker back to the starting edge, got the cable and continued on the the end of the row. Went to turn it to move on to the next row, had a funny, not haha funny, feeling. Checked and sure enough I missed that end cable. Again! Went back and took care of it and rolled the thing up for the night, unless I suddenly catch a second wind, but with bind off just ahead, something that I have to take great care with or I do it too tight, I think I hear my bed calling my name. Sooooo tired ???? .


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I can't wait to see it. I am plugging along on my granddaughter's socks. I started the second sock this morning and am decreasing for the gusset. I hope to finish it tonight.


Wow, that is a fun looking sock. I love it. It looks like you are doing it with circular needle, but do them one at a time?
I had major trouble getting the hang of using dpn's. I have enough sock yarn squirrelled away to outfit everybody on the block. Thought I would make my family socks for Christmas 5 years ago but first I had to learn how. Nope it wasn't happening, after half a sock I put it away in the hope that someday somebody would teach me, except i didn't know any other knitters. Last year I came across something about magic Loop, online of course, that led to making socks on circs, which led to two at a time and, hey, toe up. I was sure I had gone to heaven. It took quite a while to master the cast on and the first pair are strictly house socks, but I finally am not a qualified sock knitter yet but able to turn out socks that my DIL grabbed and shoved into her bag real fast when I showed them to her, lol. Since then every time I spot a sale on sock yarn I have to get more. So guess what's on my todo list, right after I make a cardi for me, using bulky thank you, giving the dk a rest for a while.
I am off to ???? ????


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Kim Pracy said:


> CHOCONUT I AM ALREADY GETTING EXCITED FOR YOU! It is like watching your football team when it is out in front. Rah! Rah! Rah!


Aww, sorry ????. I was just four rows from bind off and made the dumbest mistake, holding the cable needle in my mouth no less to remind me I missed doing a cable. I decided it must be time to visit my pillow and that's where I am now, with a measly four rows to wake up to. I was afraid to go on in case I made a mistake I would be able fix as easily. 
???? ????


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

Those cables have caught me more than once, too. It will be good to have a fresh start in the morning.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Good sleep will hopefully make the world of difference. Goodluck tomorrow. ????????????


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Lesson learned, but I knew this so I should say relearned, do not Knit past normal bedtime... the brain fogs up.
Not only did I miss doing the cable THAT row, I should have made it on the prior Knit row. There are three rows between cable stitch, my foggy brain decided four rows would be acceptable. I was almost tempted to leave it, nobody will notice I told myself, and picked up where I left off. But NO, it will meet up with the cable on the sleeve, then it will really show. Tink back three rows from last night and two from this morning to get back on track. Sheesh. But it is an easy fix. Last night I was too tired to even be mad at myself, this morning I am taking my lumps with my big panties on, lol. Just a minor set back to be fixed before lunch time. But remember this lesson.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

If you had your nose pierced, you could put the cable needle through there, so you could see it & feel it. ????????????


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Kim Pracy said:


> If you had your nose pierced, you could put the cable needle through there, so you could see it & feel it. ????????????


Hey, that would be the perfect excuse to get the piercing. Good thinking, lol.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

choconut said:


> .


Ok, the biggest piece, the back is finished and off the needles. Next up will be the sleeves, two at a time, get that over with because they are usually the most boring parts to Knit up yet no faster than the other pieces.
The lighting is terrible so it doesn't show well, sorry about that. I took a close up to show the detail of the side edges. It is a surprise to me, it is not shown in the pattern book, and I really am liking it.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Ok, the biggest piece, the back is finished and off the needles. Next up will be the sleeves, two at a time, get that over with because they are usually the most boring parts to Knit up yet no faster than the other pieces.
> The lighting is terrible so it doesn't show well, sorry about that. I took a close up to show the detail of the side edges. It is a surprise to me, it is not shown in the pattern book, and I really am liking it.


You are making great progress! Keep up the momentum.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks :sm01:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a beautiful color, and the cable makes a nice feature. The ribbing will make the sweater very comfortable. I often do ribbing on the part that will be the underarm sides. it make the whole sweater ease a bit and fit well. You are doing a wonderful job, but have learned that when you are finally too tired that is often when mistakes are made. So be sure to get your rest even though you are in a hurry to finish!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Dcsmith77 said:


> That's a beautiful color, and the cable makes a nice feature. The ribbing will make the sweater very comfortable. I often do ribbing on the part that will be the underarm sides. it make the whole sweater ease a bit and fit well. You are doing a wonderful job, but have learned that when you are finally too tired that is often when mistakes are made. So be sure to get your rest even though you are in a hurry to finish!


Gotcha! And thanks. I like that color too.
You're right, sometimes I even forget to eat, and when to stop whatever it is at the time. Bad combination. I get up about 6 every morning and time gets away on me, knitting until midnight, or later, was not in the plan, I was just so excited about being at the end that end had to wait a few hours, lol.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

choconut said:


> Good advice from all, thank you. I will still give it a go though. All other gift shopping is completely done, including gifts for my DIL. I did promise her this cardi, though, so I have to give it my best effort to get it done. I donÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt work outside my home, my only housemate is a dog, housework is easy, only 3 rooms and bath, and, quite honestly, what does not get done today, meh, there will be other days. I have all day and night to Knit as long as I donÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂt find myself nodding off halfway through a stitch, lol. I am calling this my Mission Impossible and accepting the challenge. I am stubborn, what can I say.


Not mission impossible, you can do this just make sure you pace yourself, keep a steady rhythm and you can make
it. When you are doing the cable, make sure you take a little extra time on them to make sure they are right so no
more frogging. My niece gave me orders for what she wanted for Christmas in 2015 I made 4 cardigans with 
zippers and all pieced that needed sewing together. One for her and each of her three children. I knitted them in
October and November and she got them in time for Christmas. I had to mail them to her. You can do this. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

ADW55 said:


> Not mission impossible, you can do this just make sure you pace yourself, keep a steady rhythm and you can make
> it. When you are doing the cable, make sure you take a little extra time on them to make sure they are right so no
> more frogging. My niece gave me orders for what she wanted for Christmas in 2015 I made 4 cardigans with
> zippers and all pieced that needed sewing together. One for her and each of her three children. I knitted them in
> October and November and she got them in time for Christmas. I had to mail them to her. You can do this. :sm02: :sm02:


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Doing the cable actually is the easy part, remembering to do them apparently is the hard part. It does get a bit tricky, tracking at what row the cable gets worked, and at the same time tracking when to do the increases and decreases, at the same time but on different rows. I make notes.
I have avoided knitting anything that needs a zipper, sewing the pieces together is more than enough, but to have to sew a zipper in too? Uh uh, nope. Well maybe, when I meet that must have pattern. 
In terms of time, I spent November making baby things for a baby that will be born December 19 and had to be mailed out or this project would have beeen finished by now, maybe.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Tip for today. Eat, stretch, knit. ????


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

The more pressure you put on yourself, the more likely you are to make mistakes...thus defeating the purpose. Personally, I wouldn’t try it, especially at this time of year. I think rainie has a good suggestion. Too much stress is not a good thing.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

PatriciaDF said:


> The more pressure you put on yourself, the more likely you are to make mistakes...thus defeating the purpose. Personally, I wouldn't try it, especially at this time of year. I think rainie has a good suggestion. Too much stress is not a good thing.


Oddly enough, I feel no pressure or stress.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes but if you are pressuring yourself you will continue to make mistakes. I say take a deep breath, Knitting is for fun. Do it as you can. Gift a photo and give it for “little Christmas’s”


----------



## ajsaulnier (Jan 6, 2017)

Wrap what you have done and finish it later


----------



## The Anti-Mandy (Dec 12, 2017)

Just love what you've done so far! I'm new here; but not new to knitting and I could get this sweater done in that amount of time, too. Of course, I spend all my spare time knitting!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

All the pieces have been Knit. Now there are miles of edges to sew together.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> All the pieces have been Knit. Now there are miles of edges to sew together.


Yippee! Congratulations on accomplishing the goal you set for yourself.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Yippee! Congratulations on accomplishing the goal you set for yourself.


Thank you K2P2. But, but, but I am left with 16 miles, ummm edges to sew together, 8 seams. After that a neckband and 2 icords. Still a long way from goal. But I can do it, yes, YES I CAN. 
See ya when it's all done :sm09:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Thank you K2P2. But, but, but I am left with 16 miles, ummm edges to sew together, 8 seams. After that a neckband and 2 icords. Still a long way from goal. But I can do it, yes, YES I CAN.
> See ya when it's all done :sm09:


Yes you can do it! Just look what you have accomplished so far. It only seems like miles of seams to sew. I-cord is easy peasy!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Yes you can do it! Just look what you have accomplished so far. It only seems like miles of seams to sew. I-cord is easy peasy!


Please keep reminding me that icord is easy. When I see dpn needle in any instruction I visibly shudder, lol.
Right now this accomplishent resembles nothing more than a pile of knitted yarn covering the table, but once the raglan edges are sewn together it will go faster. I wish my late brother-in-law were around, he was a mighty fine professional tailor and would have this puppy put together in no time, all seams invisible.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Please keep reminding me that icord is easy. When I see dpn needle in any instruction I visibly shudder, lol.
> Right now this accomplishent resembles nothing more than a pile of knitted yarn covering the table, but once the raglan edges are sewn together it will go faster. I wish my late brother-in-law were around, he was a mighty fine professional tailor and would have this puppy put together in no time, all seams invisible.


If DPN's freak you out use a short circular needle. Just knit the stitches and slide them to the other end of the needle. You can do this!!!


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so excited for you! There was never any doubt! Good Canadian girl!!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> If DPN's freak you out use a short circular needle. Just knit the stitches and slide them to the other end of the needle. You can do this!!!


Actually the whole thing has me baffled. I snapped a photo of the icord instructions. Do they make sense?

BTW, just one side and sleeve left to seam and the seaming will be completed. Had to stop for a bit, give the eyes a chance to straighten out, they were trying to cross, lol. Not really, but I had to stop for food before I forget again. It would not be the first time this past week.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Grandma-I-am said:


> I'm so excited for you! There was never any doubt! Good Canadian girl!!


Oh I love to hear from Canucks. Not sure if what I have done so far really has anything to do with being Canadian or stubborn or just plain crazy, lol.
Thank you, thank you. I am getting excited too. Finally will get to see what this thing looks like as a whole piece. I doubt I will attempt the neckband tonight though, I could use the evening off, maybe finish gift wrapping, oh, and sew a label on the pullover for my son before I forget. No shortage of stuff to do, lol.
Are you north or south in Alberta? I lived in northern Sask as a kid. Left there in 1964 but still miss the place at times.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

The Anti-Mandy said:


> Just love what you've done so far! I'm new here; but not new to knitting and I could get this sweater done in that amount of time, too. Of course, I spend all my spare time knitting!


There! I knew it was possible. Thanks for your comment, I appreciate it a lot. Just finishing left to do now, I may even have a day left over. What shall I do with it? I have been working on this thing every day, all day and into the evenings, except for a couple I took off to catch my breath, lol.
Spare time is what I have plenty of, what else can I fill my days with and be productive? Cold weather is for needle crafts, warm weather for gardens, and knitting when it rains, lol. Enjoying life at 70 
:sm24:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Actually the whole thing has me baffled. I snapped a photo of the icord instructions. Do they make sense?
> 
> BTW, just one side and sleeve left to seam and the seaming will be completed. Had to stop for a bit, give the eyes a chance to straighten out, they were trying to cross, lol. Not really, but I had to stop for food before I forget again. It would not be the first time this past week.


Piece of cake! First pickup the stitches along the left front. Then cut the yarn (I would leave a tail long enough to work in later). 
Caston 3 stitches
Knit 1 stitch from the circular needle
Knit 1 stitch from the DPN
Slip the next stitch on the DPN
Knit the last stitch on the DPN
Pass the slipped stitch over the least knit stitch
Slide the stitches on the DPN to the end of the needle. DO NOT TURN your work.
Repeat until all the picked up stitches have been knit off the circular needle. You will do the same thing on the right side of the sweater but skip 3 stitches for the button holes.

I would practice on some other yarn to make sure you get the hang of it.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Piece of cake! First pickup the stitches along the left front. Then cut the yarn (I would leave a tail long enough to work in later).
> Caston 3 stitches
> Knit 1 stitch from the circular needle
> Knit 1 stitch from the DPN
> ...


Thanks for those instruction. Yes, practice is a mighty good plan. I think I have a good sized swatch from another project in my toolbox to practice on. It won't make sense until I actually try it.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Piece of cake! First pickup the stitches along the left front. Then cut the yarn (I would leave a tail long enough to work in later).
> Caston 3 stitches
> Knit 1 stitch from the circular needle
> Knit 1 stitch from the DPN
> ...


Well, so much for that practice piece. Instead I watched every video I could find, picked one as a favourite, watched it a gazillion times, well ok, 4 or 7 times, and kept it up to refer to as needed, then dove right in. You were so right, icord is easy peasy, I think it is nothing short of magic. The picking up of the gazillion stitches was way more intense. I will be using that again and again. I like it. 
Thanks for your encouragement. It is fantastic how I learn something with every project I take on.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Well, so much for that practice piece. Instead I watched every video I could find, picked one as a favourite, watched it a gazillion times, well ok, 4 or 7 times, and kept it up to refer to as needed, then dove right in. You were so right, icord is easy peasy, I think it is nothing short of magic. The picking up of the gazillion stitches was way more intense. I will be using that again and again. I like it.
> Thanks for your encouragement. It is fantastic how I learn something with every project I take on.


You are welcome. Please post a picture of the finished sweater. We would love to see it!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> You are welcome. Please post a picture of the finished sweater. We would love to see it!


Never fear, I will do that. I just have the button hole side left to finish, still picking up the edge stitches at the moment, and then so many end to weave in, sew in the buttons, and lastly wash it up. It will be all done by tomorrow, if not tonight.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am so impressed that you reached your goal of knitting the sweater, with a few days to spare. Great job.


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Are you ready for this? Started December 3 finished December 19.
Rushed, lots of hours each day, but I feel great.
Front view and the under arm detail. If my DIL is willing perhaps over Christmas I will have one of her in it, not holding my breath though, lol.
What do you think of it? Constructive criticism is welcome, it helps with future projects.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

It's beautiful!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Great job! That is beautiful.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

See we knew you could do it, your sweater is absolutely gorgeous.
The colour is one of my favorite.

Beautiful knitting. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> Great job! That is beautiful.


Thank you. Couldn't have completed it without your input


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

ADW55 said:


> See we knew you could do it, your sweater is absolutely gorgeous.
> The colour is one of my favorite.
> 
> Beautiful knitting. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Haha, I am feeling pretty good. I knew it can be done by more experienced knitters than me, I think I just needed to know if I could do it. So happy I did it, it was fun. The bonus is that I even learned a new trick or two while I was atit.
oops: almost forgot my manners...... thank you.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

choconut said:


> Thank you. Couldn't have completed it without your input


You are welcome. Glad to help you anytime.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

choconut said:


> Haha, I am feeling pretty good. I knew it can be done by more experienced knitters than me, I think I just needed to know if I could do it. So happy I did it, it was fun. The bonus is that I even learned a new trick or two while I was atit.
> oops: almost forgot my manners...... thank you.


Your very welcome, I love to see others do great.
:sm02:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

choconut said:


> Are you ready for this? Started December 3 finished December 19.
> Rushed, lots of hours each day, but I feel great.
> Front view and the under arm detail. If my DIL is willing perhaps over Christmas I will have one of her in it, not holding my breath though, lol.
> What do you think of it? Constructive criticism is welcome, it helps with future projects.


I think it is just beautiful!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Roses and cats, a great combination ???? and ???? 
Thank you for your comment :sm01:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

choconut said:


> Are you ready for this? Started December 3 finished December 19.
> Rushed, lots of hours each day, but I feel great.
> Front view and the under arm detail. If my DIL is willing perhaps over Christmas I will have one of her in it, not holding my breath though, lol.
> What do you think of it? Constructive criticism is welcome, it helps with future projects.


Wow! Wonderful knitting. The sweater looks beautiful.


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Well done Choconut! I'm so happy for you! Take time to sit back and admire your beautiful work! You're a success!!!


----------



## The Anti-Mandy (Dec 12, 2017)

Love it!!


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

I received photos of my DIL and my son modeling the sweaters I made for them for Christmas and wanted to share. The sleeves on hers are not too short, it kind of looks that way but they are supposed to be 3/4 length. 
Feeling pretty good about how both turned out. I was pleasantly surprised when he told me he likes his and will wear it. He never liked pullovers.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Both sweaters are gorgeous! Great job.


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

They both look fabulous! You should be so pleased! Great job!!!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

choconut said:


> I received photos of my DIL and my son modeling the sweaters I made for them for Christmas and wanted to share. The sleeves on hers are not too short, it kind of looks that way but they are supposed to be 3/4 length.
> Feeling pretty good about how both turned out. I was pleasantly surprised when he told me he likes his and will wear it. He never liked pullovers.


Both sweaters look great on your son and DIL. They fit very well. I like 3/4 sleeves in cardigans, too.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

They are great looking sweaters and will probably be worn often.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters, and lovely family. Great colors and work well done. Blessings for the new year.


----------



## The Anti-Mandy (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great sweaters, they look very happy with them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great looking family. The sweaters are beautiful


----------



## choconut (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Your comments are always so kind and very motivating.


----------

